# Different manufacturers of HR24s



## Full Score (Apr 25, 2009)

I am upgrading to use 3 HR24s and an H24. I would like the HR24s to be from the same manufacturer. I know that all boxes are functionally virtually identical, but, from a compatibility standpoint, I would like the same model throughout, e.g. all HR24-200s or all HR24-500s.

Some models have limitations the others don't appear to have, e.g. the ability to upgrade the internal drive, more advanced chipsets, etc

Does anyone have a preference for a particular model - pros & cons?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Full Score said:


> I am upgrading to use 3 HR24s and an H24. I would like the HR24s to be from the same manufacturer. I know that all boxes are functionally virtually identical, but, from a compatibility standpoint, I would like the same model throughout, e.g. all HR24-200s or all HR24-500s.
> 
> Some models have limitations the others don't appear to have, e.g. the ability to upgrade the internal drive, more advanced chipsets, etc
> 
> Does anyone have a preference for a particular model - pros & cons?


As you already mentioned, the HR24's are all functionally equivalent. The only known issue to really affect one manufacturer over another was compatibility with the AM21 OTA tuner with the HR24-500. If you are not using that, you really are not gaining anything by sticking with one manufacturer over another.

As for chipsets, there really isn't one that is more advanced over another if you are going to have all HR24's. With regard to upgrading the internal drives, I'll spout out the normal disclaimer that unless you actually own the receiver (most are leases, especially if you obtained if from DirecTV or a retailer), it is against the TOS to open up and modify the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think it would be hard to do. I don't think even Solid Signal will guarantee manufacturer, just that you'll get 24s. You might get lucky and end up with all the same, but no guarantee.


----------



## Full Score (Apr 25, 2009)

Many thanks for all your responses. I purchased (i.e. leased) 3 HR24s from 6ave.com @ $178 each, including shipping, plus one H24 @ $96. They arrived within four days; all HR24-500s (Humax, if I am not mistaken). DirecTV gave me a $350 statement credit. 

On a related subject, as my dish will be upgraded next Sunday, what is the difference between a SlimLine-3 SWM and a SlimLine-5 SWM? I've asked for a SWM16 for future expansion, plus the Linksys Connection Kit. Will I have a choice of dish (or LNB)?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Full Score said:


> Many thanks for all your responses. I purchased (i.e. leased) 3 HR24s from 6ave.com @ $178 each, including shipping, plus one H24 @ $96.


Just so you're not confused, you have entered into a lease on all of these receivers so as The Merg noted, you aren't authorized to upgrade the internal drives in the DVRs.


> On a related subject, as my dish will be upgraded next Sunday, what is the difference between a SlimLine-3 SWM and a SlimLine-5 SWM?


The Slimline-3 will deny you about 15 Sonic Tap channels.


> I've asked for a SWM16 for future expansion,


Unlikely to happen.


> Will I have a choice of dish (or LNB)?


VERY unlikely.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

With 7 tuners you will most likely be getting a SWM LNB, no chance of getting a SWiM-16.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If you already have a Slimline-5 SWM, why would they replace it?


----------



## Full Score (Apr 25, 2009)

Bob, I don't have any kind of Slimline dish. I assume they'll change it, or the LNB. I was interested in knowing the difference between a Slimline 3 SWM and a 5 SWM. Are they the same dish, but by different manufacturers (as with the boxes), or do they serve different purposes?

Also, does using a Linksys Connection Kit count as an additional tuner, as in 3 HR24s (6), 1 H24 (1) & Linksys (1)? If so, adding another H24 would bring the total number of tuners to 9 thereby ensuring that they would have to fit a SWiM16.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Full Score said:


> Bob, I don't have any kind of Slimline dish. I assume they'll change it, or the LNB. I was interested in knowing the difference between a Slimline 3 SWM and a 5 SWM. Are they the same dish, but by different manufacturers (as with the boxes), or do they serve different purposes?.


The 5 is used to receive 101, 110, 119, 99, and 103 sats. The 3 gets 99, 101, and 103 sats. The market you're in will depend on which dish you get.



Full Score said:


> Also, does using a Linksys Connection Kit count as an additional tuner, as in 3 HR24s (6), 1 H24 (1) & Linksys (1)? If so, adding another H24 would bring the total number of tuners to 9 thereby ensuring that they would have to fit a SWiM16.


The only things that count as tuners are D* receivers.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Full Score said:


> Bob, I don't have any kind of Slimline dish. I assume they'll change it, or the LNB. I was interested in knowing the difference between a Slimline 3 SWM and a 5 SWM. Are they the same dish, but by different manufacturers (as with the boxes), or do they serve different purposes?
> 
> Also, does using a Linksys Connection Kit count as an additional tuner, as in 3 HR24s (6), 1 H24 (1) & Linksys (1)? If so, adding another H24 would bring the total number of tuners to 9 thereby ensuring that they would have to fit a SWiM16.


No, only tuners count as tuners. You have 7 right now.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you add another DVR, you would have 4 DVRs with 2 tuners each plus a receiver with 1 tuner for a total of 9 tuners. That should get you an SWM16. However, because your install is already built and scheduled, you would almost certainly have to reschedule the install. SWM16s are not normal inventory for installers.

However, it is not that difficult to upgrade in the future. The same dish is used, just the LNB is replaced and the external SWM16 is added. You go from one coax coming down from the dish to four coax. So unless you are planning to add additional tuners very soon, there really isn't a major reason to force the SWM16 at this time.


----------



## Full Score (Apr 25, 2009)

carl6 said:


> If you add another DVR, you would have 4 DVRs with 2 tuners each plus a receiver with 1 tuner for a total of 9 tuners. That should get you an SWM16.....


Yes, this is what I decided to do - 4 HR24 DVRs + 1 H24 receiver for a total of 9 tuners. I put in the online notes to the installer that I needed a SWiM16, and he duly brought this and a (Linksys?) Connection Kit, keeping the original dish and LNB which had been installed in 2007.

Superb whole-home results.


----------

